# What to Look Out For After Cutting a Nail Too Short



## hayden_squared (Jan 16, 2017)

Hello,
I hate to make a post asking a question without first providing answers to someone else or contributing in someway but I had quite the scare a few hours ago! 

Some background: I got my hedgehog a little over a week ago (1/6/17) when he was exactly two months old (almost 9 weeks). I bond with him 1-3 hours everyday and I obviously really love the little guy. I never thought I could love such a small animal so much.

Well anyway, before getting my hedgie I prepared a care sheet of things that need to be done to keep the little guy healthy, and one of those things was trim his nails once a week (after doing some more research I have learned this number is closer to twice a month or on an as-needed basis). I was having some trouble getting the squirmy guy to hold still and let me hold on to his paws but eventually I got his back nails trimmed with no issues (making sure not to cut the kwik). Well after lots of frustration I finally got a hold of his left paw. I cannot remember what happened next exactly, if I accidentally cut the nail next to another one or if I just wanted to trim the nail quickly before his paw escaped my grasp but I accidentally cut too deep and he started bleeding A LOT.

I immediately freaked out and ran with him to the kitchen to grab corn starch because I remembered reading online that it can help reduce bleeding. I dipped his paw in cornstarch and put him down on the bed in my room again. He did not appear to be in any pain at all, walking fine and even trying to dig under my arm like he usually does, but he was bleeding a lot from his nail. I frantically started searching these forums and found applying pressure might help, so I dipped his paw in cornstarch again and applied pressure and he was still bleeding.

At this point I was quite possibly the most scared I have ever been in my life so I just cuddled with him and prayed that the bleeding would stop (the vet I see is only open Monday-Friday and today is Sunday with tomorrow being a holiday). I felt so sad, stupid, upset, sorry and even sick to my stomach; I honestly felt like throwing up. Well after 45 minutes the bleeding had stopped significantly, with only small dots appearing when he walked as opposed to streaks. 15 minutes later no dots appeared when he walked but a small dot appeared when I squeezed the paw with a paper towel. 15 minutes later the bleeding had completely stopped from what I can see. I cuddled with my hedgie for another 1.5 hours to make it up to the guy and tell him how sorry I am.

I asked his breeder her advice and all she recommended was styptic powder (kwik stop) to numb the guys paws; however he didn't act any differently from pain after cutting the nail so I don't think an emergency trip to the pet store is required. I don't have any polysporin and I don't think putting neosporin on his paw is a good idea because he may try to eat it/spear it in his eyes/ears. The nail is currently cut about 1/3 from where is was before, and is red/black from the dried blood. I have never felt so stupid or upset with myself. I am a but reluctant to take him to the vet because I just took him for a check-up 3 days ago and I feel like I am being a hypochondriac for issue that is somewhat common (and an extra $100 bill doesn't sound appealing either). 

My plan now is to check his paw everyday and give him a footbath tomorrow (I did not want to do it today because I was afraid I may soften the clot an make him bleed again). I am also going to squeeze his paw in a paper towel every day to make sure he is not bleeding again. The bed sheets were clean and literally just washed this morning, and I just cleaned his cage with new carefresh bedding and dryden in his litterbox two days ago. I was just wondering if anyone could provide any further advice on what I can do now and what to look out for in terms of signs of an infection. I am assuming he will be fine and hedgehogs have survived in the wild for thousands of years and they seem to be pretty hardy creatures in terms of taking damage. I am going to keep an eye on the injured area and take him to the vet if it looks like an infection pops up. One of my only worries in that he loves to dig (in his cage with a plastic bottom in the care fresh) or even in his bonding bag and under my elbow/arm when cuddling so I am afraid he may open the wound back up doing so.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

They heal from injuries like that pretty quickly. Just keep it clean and watch for infection.


----------



## hayden_squared (Jan 16, 2017)

Thanks! What should I look out for in terms of infection symptoms?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Signs of infection are redness, swelling and heat.


----------



## ArizonaHazelnut (Nov 16, 2016)

Don't feel too bad, because as Nikki said, they heal pretty quickly and it sounds like you did everything you could. 

I actually nicked Hazel's quick about a week ago for the first time. She's really good about letting me trim her nails while she's in the bath, but this time she moved right as I went to trim. I held pressure on it, and it stopped fairly quickly, and she healed up nicely. I kept her wheel and cage super clean, so she wouldn't track through poop while it healed. Keeping it clean and watching for infection is about all there is to do!


----------



## Shannonvigil4488 (Aug 19, 2021)

ArizonaHazelnut said:


> Don't feel too bad, because as Nikki said, they heal pretty quickly and it sounds like you did everything you could.
> 
> I actually nicked Hazel's quick about a week ago for the first time. She's really good about letting me trim her nails while she's in the bath, but this time she moved right as I went to trim. I held pressure on it, and it stopped fairly quickly, and she healed up nicely. I kept her wheel and cage super clean, so she wouldn't track through poop while it healed. Keeping it clean and watching for infection is about all there is to do!


What do you use to keep wound clean


----------

